# Dazzle at 3 Weeks Old!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some long awaited pictures of Dazzle.  I love how her coat shines in the sun!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Umm... wow!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

*whistles appreciatively* 

=)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's getting so big!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You've got quite a gem there!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She's sssoooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!  We love her. She is so spoiled.. believe it or not!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I would probably have that goat living in the house with me LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

'WOW , she is so gorgeous !! 
Its hard to believe she gets more stunning as she gets older 
I cant get over the beautiful Boers that have been born lately , just super stunning animals. Gotta love Mother Nature


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I need some sunglasses.....that "Dazzle" is blinding  I feel much better now that I have gotten my fix :wink: Thanks for the new pics....she just keeps getting prettier!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww babie dazzle is such a beautiful goat nice looking goat


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

If I owned that goat, I'd snap my buttons too!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

"snap my buttons". That's funny. Hadn't heard that one before!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is the proud mom and dad! Honestly I don't know why Dazzle has a nice conformation right now... sure is a pretty little doe though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its all about combining the right pieces and she sure has them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, her ears crack me up!

She looks great. Such a beautiful goat you have in your hands. I saw you posted about only having one dappled goat this year on someone's thread. I chuckled and thought, "Yeah, like abigillion all in one!".  LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

want want want want want want want want want want want

LOOOVE her coat! So pretty!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She is a little beauty.  I think she makes me laugh every day with her funny goatonality! We call her "Squeakers". We used to joke about what a pep squeak she was compared to the other kids who are much older. Well that became a nickname and we decided Squeakers fit!!  Heehee.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is beautiful! and she looks like she knows it! congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, she is such a little stinker and is soooo full of herself!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

That is one sturdy buck!

I love that picture with both her and mom.


----------

